# RAI and Meds



## Alisong (Aug 31, 2011)

I am 9 weeks post op. Papillary Cancer. My Dr's have decided I don't need radical neck dissection. So my radiologist has told me to stop taking my Levothyroxine to get me ready for RAI. But a friend of mine who had the same cancer didn't have to come off her meds but instead got a shot for 3 days before doing her RAI. Has anybody else done this and if so what are the shots called.

Thanks


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

The shot is Thyrogen. It's in short supply and often hard to get.

I had RAI earlier this year, and was of the Levothyroxine for 6 weeks prior.


----------

